# Just a hello from Hollyweird...



## Brian Ralston (May 10, 2005)

I just wanted to say hello to you folks. I don't know why I didn't create an account over here sooner. Things have gotten busy lately, so my posting may be sporatic and in spurts. But, hello to everyone. Nice to see familiar faces from "other" forums.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 10, 2005)

Hey Brian welcome. I like your Nightmare cue.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 10, 2005)

Brian! Welcome to VI man - looking forward to seeing you around the forums.


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 10, 2005)

I wish i was in Hollyweird! :D 

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## synergy543 (May 10, 2005)

Hey Brian,

I used to live in Altadena not to far from you (top of Allen and Altadena Dr.). Arcadia seemed pretty far from Hollyweird. As I remember, it was one of the more "Conservative" burbs around (compared to Sierra Madre or Hollyweird).

Y'er nat a rePubliCan r ya?
(Just kiddin, as long as yer smarter dan Bush)

And Evan, Hollywood's a fun place to visit but you wouldn't want to live there....just trust me. Go to Santa Monica instead.


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 10, 2005)

I've been wondering where I want to live after college..which reminds me of a good Topic for a thread!


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 11, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Thanks choc0thrax...I am glad you liked the cue. My flash player seems to alter the quality of the MP3s a little bit when they are streamed. There is a high pitched thing going on for some reason. But...I like using the flash a lot better than just putting the MP3s out there for download. Especially with the film stuff. 

Synergy...yea...I am in Arcadia. I like it out here because it makes me feel like I get out of the city. But I am down in Hollywood a lot out of necessity. And the valley as well. Depending on what I have going on on any particular day. As for politics...well...we'll leave that for another forum. :D


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 11, 2005)

Ey Brain,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.! Cool site ya got. Great music as well. Love High Wire Act...

Cheers,


----------



## Edgen (May 11, 2005)

hello there brian! welcome to the forum! weird.. La La land... land of eternal, "ITs about to rain feeling... no wait, that's the smog..."

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 12, 2005)

Welcome to VI Brian! Great webdesign you have there.



synergy543 said:


> Y'er nat a rePubliCan r ya?
> (Just kiddin, as long as yer smarter dan Bush)


I'm glad we all dislike republicans :twisted:


----------



## jorgen (May 12, 2005)

nice stuff you got there.

welcome to a very friendly and informative forum,


----------



## Alex W (May 12, 2005)

G'day Brian, great site and music. Welcome.


----------



## Edgen (May 12, 2005)

oh ya!! Brian. LOVE Your music man. Very very relaxing and so 'worldly'. Very clever moods and tugging chords. I really dig your use of the guitars. 

Man.. I love this place! 

/j


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. Very Kind. 

Edgen...were you listening to the 9/Tenths stuff? I just put a few of those excerpts up there on my site. The film is still in post. A good friend of mine Chris Burton Jacome is playing the flamenco guitar on that score. He is an amazing player. Lived and studied in Spain for a few years.


----------

